

Fred Wilson on investing in Geocities - danw
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/04/geocities.html

======
cl3m
Dreamhost's blog post is a good read as well about Geocities history and crazy
valuation [http://blog.dreamhost.com/2009/04/24/theyre-internet-
history...](http://blog.dreamhost.com/2009/04/24/theyre-internet-history/)

~~~
jbenz
That's a neat way to recruit new customers. I like the way you have to prove
you're a Geocities user. Edit your Geocities page to say: "I’m off to
DreamHost!" Pretty clever.

------
kaiuhl
I hope that they freeze the websites as internet history after shuttering the
service. I'm going to miss websites like:

<http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Vista/6552/> or maybe
<http://www.geocities.com/saufor/>

These are gems that should not be taken from us.

------
wallflower
> I learned that the Internet is all about people expressing themselves on
> pages they own and control.

I didn't have a Geocities site but my dad had several. He created and
maintained them for some of the organizations he was actively involved in.
Photos, articles, a virtual storybook. He was very proud of it - he did it all
by himself (which was a relief for his direct technical support line - me)

Perhaps we can say Geocities began the democratization of Internet self
expression that has led to Facebook, Twitter and maybe even Googlezon and EPIC
(or something similar). So long, Geocities, and thanks for the fish.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Googlezon>

~~~
pj
Are Facebook and Twitter destined for the same fate?

~~~
whughes
Eventually, yes, I'd say so. GeoCities had a good 10+ year run. USENET lasted
20 years or so until it was overrun. Perhaps Facebook and Twitter can beat
these, but they will certainly be killed off at some point, considering the
rapid changes happening these days.

The key is that it's not a sudden shutdown -- it's the result of a painful
decline over the span of a few years. The same thing will probably happen with
FB and Twitter, as they lose users to the new thing.

